

Jan. 8, 1942: Happy Birthday Stephen Hawking - jmonegro
http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2010/01/jan-8-1942-birthday-of-a-first-rate-mind-and-a-medical-marvel?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+wired/index+(Wired:+Index+3+(Top+Stories+2))&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
markbnine
From space.com today: [http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/100106-aas-black-
hole-...](http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/100106-aas-black-hole-eating-
disorder.html)

They could have at least given him some props.

------
dugmartin
It's also Elvis' birthday.

